#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Micro hardness

## suzerain

i'm currently involving in research in internal corrosion of heat exchanger tube. 

I need to characterize the mechanical and chemical properties of the rust scale.

Anyone can advice me about**:-

1) micro hardness of u-tube of exhanger (it is not flat)

2) chemical that is possible to dissolve the rust scale




any standard/journal/handbook will be helpfulSee More: Micro hardness

----------

